# Festnetzrechnung mit 09003er Nummer



## unregistriert (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

mein Onkel (80 Jahre) hat im Dezember eine Telefonrechnung von über 800 euro produziert. Dabei tauchen verschiedene 09003 er Nummern auf. Mein Onkel ist nicht mehr ganz Herr seiner Sinne, er kann sich an nichts erinnern. Da er aber ständig von Gewinnhotlines belästigt wird, scheint es was derartige zu sein.

Ich bin leider ahnungslos auf diesem Gebiet. Kann ich das anfechten, müssen wir das bezahlen? Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wie ich die Anbieter rauskriegen soll.

Ich bin echt fertig und würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten/Links freuen.
Vielen Dank, Tapir


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Festnetzrechnung mit 09003er Nummer*



unregistriert schrieb:


> Dabei tauchen verschiedene 09003 er Nummern auf.


Um mehr dazu sagen zu können, müßte man die vollständigen Nummern kennen.
Liegt ein EVN ( Einzelbverbindungsnachweis)  vor) ?  Sonst anfordern.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Festnetzrechnung mit 09003er Nummer*

Das sind die aufgeführten Nummern:

09003 355004
09003 101997
09003 022002
09003 081508


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Festnetzrechnung mit 09003er Nummer*

Auf die Schnelle,  vielleicht sagt dir das was


> 0900 - 3 - 355004
> Euroholiday s.r.o.
> Karpatska 8
> 81105 Bratislava
> SLOWAKEI





> 0900 - 3 - 101997    und 0900 - 3 - 022002
> Call Base GmbH
> Dießemer Bruch 150b
> 47805 Krefeld





> 0900 - 3 - 081508
> Net Telecom Ges. f. Kommu-
> nikationsdienstleistg. mbH
> Dießemer Bruch 150B
> 47805 Krefeld


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Festnetzrechnung mit 09003er Nummer*

Ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Aber die Nummern sagen mir nichts. Was kann ich denn jetzt tun? Die Telefonrechnung nicht bezahlen? Muss ich die Firmen anschreiben und um Nachweise bitten?

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln..... und ich hab eine fürchterliche Wut im Bauch auf diese Abzocker


----------



## Sirius (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Festnetzrechnung mit 09003er Nummer*

Rechnungen für die Nummer *09003-355004* müssen seit dem *12. Juni 2009*! nicht mehr bezahlt werden. Am  21.12.2009 hat die Bundesnetzagentur ein rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verfügt und die Nummer wegen Missbrauchs abgeschaltet.

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...efonie/Liste_eingeleiteter_Ma_nahmen_1cl.html


Die drei anderen Nummern gehören zum gleichen Verein. Ich persönlich würde komplette die 0900-Rechnung nicht bezahlen, da zu vermuten ist, dass  die anderen Nummern auch noch abgeschaltet werden. Darüber kann die Bundesnetzagentur Auskunft geben. Der würde ich auf jeden Fall den Vorfall melden.

Die *09003-081508* ist neben der 09003-101491 die einzige der Net Telecom Ges. f. Kommunikationsdienstleistg. mbH noch verbliebene 0900-Nummer. Alle anderen wurden bereits im Dezember abgeschaltet und ein rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot erlassen!

Eine große Auseinandersetzung mit der Bande bei Nichtzahlung wird es vermutlich nicht geben, da die Typen die Gerichte wie der Toifl das Weihwasser fürchten.


Interessant, wäre auch die Antwort auf die Frage, wie die Nummern auf die Rechnung gekommen sind? Da könnte so einiges im Argen liegen...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Festnetzrechnung mit 09003er Nummer*

oh mann,

mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen!

Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Sirius (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Festnetzrechnung mit 09003er Nummer*

Wie zu erwarten war, ist heute die *09003-022002* abgeschaltet worden. 

Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung
für 09003022002 ab 07.07.2009

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...bundesnetzagenturmassnahmen-5.html#post303992


----------

